# Photo Use



## asdsdf (Mar 9, 2008)

Can someone please describe how you can use photos? As in rules/laws/copyrights. For example, do you need to ask permission on the author, or can you just use them and post who took it, etc. Anyways, please describe the process. Thanks.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 9, 2008)

I dont mind who uses or what they use my photos for as long as they water mark my name on it :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

i have put copy right on my pics..so that means u cant use any of pics unless i give permission...i think posting a pic of a species that u want which isnt your pic and u took from another web site is probably acceptable if u mention its not your pic when u post it.Always try and get in contact with the author tho before u post them if u can...editing with someones pics with out there permission is a big NO NO..always get permission 1st for that.


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 9, 2008)

So only pictures with copyrights need owner's permission? Also, like Morpheus said, can you edit the pics so there is a watermark image?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> So only pictures with copyrights need owner's permission? Also, like Morpheus said, can you edit the pics so there is a watermark image?


This is the trouble..how would u know which pic is or isnt copyrighted?


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know...If there is a watermark?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> I don't know...If there is a watermark?


if u see a pic thats copy righted with a water mark on it ie somthing like graham jones copy right 2008 and u use it with out asking him you can get in trouble..


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 9, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> if u see a pic thats copy righted with a water mark on it ie somthing like graham jones copy right 2008 and u use it with out asking him you can get in trouble..


And if it doesn't, can I use it provided that I use proper credits?


----------



## Mantida (Mar 9, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> And if it doesn't, can I use it provided that I use proper credits?


Yup.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 10, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> And if it doesn't, can I use it provided that I use proper credits?


no..u still need permission from author..your wanting to use someones pics for free,,it dont work like that.u never know the author might let u use them for free but u need to ask 1st..how would u feal if u found your pic edited on someones web site with out asking u..i would be pretty pissed.a copy right stamp on the pic is there so no one can use it..i think u better read the copy right laws.

Copyright Information

The general rule about first ownership of copyright is that the author is the first owner.

Copyright infringement

Infringement of copyright occurs when a restricted act is carried out without the permission of the copyright owner; e.g. taking a copy of a work without permission. Infringement is generally a civil offence and a common penalty is the award of damages and the destruction of any infringing materials. However in cases where someone is dealing in infringing copies (selling pirate materials) this is known as secondary infringement and can be a criminal offence punishable by a prison sentence. Where an act constitutes a criminal offence action can be taken by Trading Standards and other enforcement agencies as well as by the copyright owner.

Why do u want to know this?if u need some pics do the right thing and email the author  to many people use other peoples work with out persmission its not right.im not saying your doing that im just saying..


----------



## Ian (Mar 10, 2008)

Use my photos, I'l sue your ######  

Generally, people no NOT like you using their photos if it's for commercial use. If you want it for an avatar or signature, etc, I think it's okay, but still better to ask the owner first. Unless it's a huge company, all you will receive is an email from that person either asking you to remove the image if you did not ask permission, or a bit of abuse.

If you are a profitable company, using another large companies image, and refuse to remove it, they probably will sue you.

It bothers some people more than others to be honest. I always find it polite if someone asks me before using one of my images.


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, okay. Of course I'm not doing that. -.-" I'm just wondering if I need to ask permission first.

Oh, and Ian, my lawyer says I can counter-sue for abuse.


----------



## Orin (Mar 10, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Ah, okay. Of course I'm not doing that. -.-" I'm just wondering if I need to ask permission first.Oh, and Ian, my lawyer says I can counter-sue for abuse.


You need to ask for permission for any photo that isn't yours. It has nothing to do with what the photo says on it. You can find some pictures where the site states they can be used for any nonprofit purpose. You can counter-sue for anything but you won't win.


----------



## Ian (Mar 10, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Oh, and Ian, my lawyer says I can counter-sue for abuse.


Awesome! See you in court


----------

